

Ask HN: Will Y Combinator launch topic-related threads? - monkeygrinder

I'm a UK reader. I've noticed that anything that anything that is not related to US very rarely gets on the front page here. Also, there is a lot of Apple news. Do people think it's worth creating sister sites - or even topic-related threads - so we can tag submissions and make them suited for different audiences?  How would that work?
======
byoung2
I think tags/categories would be a great idea. For example, my favorite topics
are the "Ask HN" ones, so it would be nice to be able to see just these by
clicking a tag. Same thing goes for hiding all topics tagged "Apple". Even if
the tags were "hard-coded" it would be useful to have say:

Ask HN, Rate My App, Tech News, Acquisitions, Job Postings, Hacker Tips,

etc...

~~~
raimondious
<http://news.ycombinator.com/ask>

~~~
byoung2
Thanks! I didn't even know that existed!

------
pg
People always suggest that when there is a temporary overflow of stories about
some topic they're not interested in. Don't worry, things will get back to
normal eventually.

------
daleharvey
I think pg is generally against segregation, obviously segregation needs to
happen if you are looking to scale the community to as many users as possible.

but I dont think the goal for ycombinator is to scale to lots of users, more
to keep a relatively small self selecting group of people interesting in the
same topic (technology startups).

at least I hope so.

------
thafman
I would love sub-reddit functionality e.g.:

news.ycombinator.com/hn/technews

news.ycombinator.com/hn/python

news.ycombinator.com/hn/webapps

etc.

